# A little cracker



## maggie62 (8 October 2017)

Was at my regular lesson today and this little beauty had just arrived from Ireland.....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ydw4cgosg2wagld/molly4.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yj2rwacoi4v2rkp/molly3.jpg?dl=0


----------



## shirl62 (8 October 2017)

Looks a wee sweetie


----------

